# Episode 39 - Lowering the Bar



## My Freemasonry (Sep 30, 2014)

Special thanks to /u/nzfreemason (Rob) for the new introduction narration
Ass. Producer Marshall shows up with the police
Harlan passes the Bar Exam and doesn't get the J-Law joke
Harlan is made an honorary junior 5-0 (aka piglet)
After Lodge technical problems
Our lodge uses Jason's funeral apron as a door stuffing
Bacongate!
Jason wants to shut down Masonic regalia companies . . . and then open his own.
A Masonic Tanakh is finally available
What do young masons really want? A discussion heralded by old masons
Harlan's lodge minutes
The secret to the After Lodge pancake breakfast . . . and the magic eggs
The After Lodge Crew almost kills diabetics with fake sugar-free syrup
Harlan secretly loves Bill Mahr
Are ex-wives out of bounds legally?  How about morally?
Jason's anti-virus is fully up to date
Can a transexual remain a Freemason?
Highly functioning handicapped individuals, are they eligible for membership?
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on Reddit
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 30, 2014)

It is my understanding that this post details the content of a something that was broadcast, or podcast (whatever that is), or in some way aurally distributed to the masses.  How would I go about listening to the original content?


----------



## RyanC (Sep 30, 2014)

On I tunes you can done load it free.


----------

